# Ports advice for new user like me



## TroN-0074 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi FreeBSD users.

I was wondering if somebody would advice me on what tool to install to keep my installed applications updated. I have some applications I have installed from ports and other that I have installed using the pkg_add command. So I would like a tool that would update everything. 


On another note:
The installation I have is 8.2 what is the easiest way to go from there to release 9.0?
[ Don't combine questions in the same topic, open a new one for this question -- Mod. ]

Thank you I will appreciate all advices.


----------



## formateur_fou (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

One great thing with FreeBSD is its documentation, you should have a look at the Handbook. The tool I prefer to update applications is Portmaster. It handles packages and ports.Keep in mind that the versions found in ports are often ahead of the packages equivalent.


----------



## fonz (Jan 24, 2012)

formateur_fou said:
			
		

> you should have a look at the Handbook.


Clicky


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 24, 2012)

@TroN-0074
I use portupgrade.
To install do.

```
pkg_add -r portupgrade
or
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade
make install clean
```
 

```
portupgrade -a
```
Will update must of your application install in FreeBSD.

```
pkgdb -Fa
```
Will fix all dependency.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the advices.
I had actually read the handbook however sometimes it is hard to make a sense out of it, until you read it over and over.
It was precisely in the handbook that I read about Portsnap, Portupgrade, Portmanager, and Portmaster.
So I dont know if it is conflictive to have them all. That is why I wanted to know which one is the  one to have.
I would prefer no to have many tools to do the same job.
I really appreciate.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 24, 2012)

@TroN-0074
You have to take one and learn it. I was using portmaster in the past. But portupgrade do all I need that why i switch for it.
Its hope to you learn one, if it work for you stay with it.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 24, 2012)

TroN-0074 said:
			
		

> Thank you for all the advices.
> I had actually read the handbook however sometimes it is hard to make a sense out of it, until you read it over and over.
> It was precisely in the handbook that I read about Portsnap, Portupgrade, Portmanager, and Portmaster.
> So I dont know if it is conflictive to have them all. That is why I wanted to know which one is the  one to have.
> ...



portsnap(8)() is part of the FreeBSD OS and it is used to update your ports tree.

On the other hand all the other tools that you mentioned are software which can be installed from ports or packages.
As a general advice, avoid mixing ports and packages. If you decide to use the ports system then stick with it.
There is nothing wrong with installing all the above software. As a matter of fact you should try them all and then decide which one suits you best. 

Best Regards,
George


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 25, 2012)

Upgrading FreeBSD Ports uses portsnap and portmaster.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 25, 2012)

this is what I got

```
# portupgrade -a
** Port marked as IGNORE: archivers/xz:
        is already in the base system
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - archivers/xz (marked as IGNORE)
```
does that mean I wont be able to upgrade?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2012)

Delete that specific port. You don't need it.

[cmd=]pkg_delete xz\*[/cmd]


----------



## dave (Jan 25, 2012)

Updating your ports tree: portsnap is the new way to do it.  Used to be cvsup.

Updating installed ports and packages: portmaster.  Portupgrade requires the Ruby and Perl languages, whereas portmaster requires no other installation.  I think you will find that people in general are switching from portupgrade to portmaster.  Portmaster will handle dependencies really well, and will allow you to do all the configuration up front, so you can do a big upgrade mostly unattended.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you.
I ran into troubles when trying to upgrade my applications, the error message says my filesystem is full so I guess I will have to live with what I have.
I also try to remove xz\* and I received a warning that lots of KDE needed that package and could not be remove.

The actual one application I would like to upgrade is Mozilla Firefox. the one I am running is quite old.
Thank you.


----------

